# Newbie with a new house



## FESWMD (Oct 2, 2011)

Hey everybody,
I just moved in to my new house and one of the main must haves was a room that could be a Home Theater. The room is 25 feet x 19 ft with the walls at 8 feet on the sides that tapper up to 12 feet in the center. It already is prewired for a projector mounted from the ceiling, 5.1 suround sound, and a sensor on the front wall below were the screen goes. All the wires go into a cloest in the room. So I am off to a good start without really having done a thing. 

My questions are: What kind of projector? What kind of screen? What kind a receiver? What kind of speakers? How about a remote that controls everything? What is a good way to blackout the window? What color should I paint the room? Do I really need sound damping boards or bass traps etc.

I should tell you that I plan on hooking up my PS3 to it for gaming and as a blu-ray player. Also I want this thing to rock like being at the movies! I plan on using it for watching movies, watching sports and gamiing if I can. I also have Direct TV installed in the closet where the wires come into. My price range is about five to six thousand bucks for this project. Any advice would be greatly appriecated! I want to do this right the first time around. 

Thanks FES


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I think you should ask these questions in each of the respective forums. Generally, the experts in each hang out there and don't necessarily check here. :T

Welcome to HTS!


----------

